# openrc and USB network interfaces

## Kobboi

On my system, wlan0 is a USB pluggable wireless network interface. Its init script is started in the boot runlevel. If I disconnect the USB device and plug it back in, should my wireless connectivity be restored? Currently, it seems I have to force it by restarting the init script (openrc-0.11.2)

----------

## zerocool_australia

By default, no, it probably won't reconnect. There are two ways to make this happen, I believe.

If you emerge ifplugd, it will be used by default when bringing up network interfaces. It will monitor link status and keep dhcpcd running, etc when physical links are removed. But being as you are removing the entire interface, it may not be enough.

What you may also need to do is edit /etc/rc.conf and add

```
rc_hotplug="net.wlan0"
```

THat will allow udev to hotplug the service when the device appears and automatically start the init script.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Kobboi,

No network devices other than net.lo should be in the boot runlevel.

Why do you think you need net.wlan0 there?

----------

